

Hacking Dunkin' Donuts - craigts
http://notcraig.blogspot.com/2011/01/hacking-for-love.html

======
jrockway
I would be more concerned about not moving to a grocery store hole, which is
surprisingly easy to do in Chicago. All of Hyde Park, for example. (When I
worked at UofC and we wanted to do our semi-monthly soda run, it involved
driving to Jewel at 75th/Stony Island. Pretty interesting!)

I used to live up by Chicago/Ashland and that was not fun either. The options
were walking a mile (or taking the bus) to Divison/Ashland, or taking the
Chicago bus downtown and hitting Whole Foods.

Anyway, there are plenty of Dunkin Donuts. Base your move on something more
essential if you don't have a car.

~~~
tptacek
He's at very little risk of being in a food desert on the north side. No,
wait, he's at zero risk of being in a food desert on the north side.

I don't get the Dunkin' thing at all, though. There's a guy in my office that
prefers it to Intelligentsia. Psycho.

~~~
jrockway
I guess it's OK if you put a lot of cream and sugar in it. Does Intelligentsia
even have cream or sugar? I've never looked.

~~~
tptacek
Not only do they, but they use ganache for the mocha. They're a class act.

~~~
jrockway
Well, no excuses then :)

------
elliottcarlson
I love how the comment of the DD JavaScript starts with "Function to perform
search on Hotel Addresses from the origin location".

------
terrellm
Yet another example of why sites need to validate requests on the server side
instead of just assuming Javascript or Select lists will handle all of the
validation.

Another technique to use if you can't just modify Javascript is to use the
Firefox Tamper Data plugin and intercept & modify requests.

~~~
elliottcarlson
How did I not know about the Tamper Data plugin - thanks!

------
peregrine
I guess I don't see how this is interesting. He views source and modifies
parameters.

~~~
omaranto
It is rather surprising that someone attaches so much importance to being near
a Dunkin' Donuts.

------
edge17
I live in the bay area. Every time I fly back east, the first place I hit is
dunkin donuts.

~~~
alnayyir
>the first place I hit is dunkin donuts

But it's garbage. Boar's head is just as prevalent and way better.

~~~
edge17
ha that's difficult to disagree with, but you know what they say, one man's
trash....

